# Electrical Odor Smell



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I am at a loss as to where this is coming from:

Had the car in the body shop again yesterday to correct that damn gap that keeps opening up on me at the bumper/front 1/4 panel joint just below the parking lights (different story):confused 

I bring it home and park the car in the garage, a few minutes passes and I go back into the garage and smell a deep electrical smoldering smell. The whole garage is smelling like this but there is no evidence of smoke.

I pop the hood and try and locate the smell, cannot find the source. The engine bay is all but spotless. I thought it may be the epoxy what was used to "weld" the bumper to the 1/4 panel but I put my sniffer to the joint and no smell around there.

Again I comb the engine to find this and cannot. Today I go in the garage and the smell is very faint. I check the fluid levels and all is well and all smell normal. I call the body shop and ask maybe the detail guy sprayed degreaser down in the engine bay and it dried and the heat made it smell, told no and I ask if the odor could be the epoxy, again am told no. Well, I notify them and explain the situation, a 5 mile ride back to the house and this smell. They have no clue. I told them to log this. Something isn't right. At best I would say the smell may be coming from the engine bay around the master cylinder / slave cylinder area but cannot be totally accurate.

I go for a lengthy drive this morning and return to the garage and the smell is very very faint. I can smell the usual heat smell. I am at a loss here. I ruled out the hand brake because the icon lights up and a beep incurs if the brake is engaged. There is absolutely no smoke or haze, no warning lights or anything out of the ordinary other than a smell that resembles an electrical smoldering odor with no smoke. I am stumped. Anyone?*


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

********UPDATE********

Tech says the smell is that of a burning clutch as if the clutch was "ridden". A full inspection shows nothing. HMMMMMMM.. I was with my son as he drove it and he drove it with great care. Oh well. No smell now. 

Has anyone else had a clutch burning problem in the past that smelled like discribed? *


----------



## mynameiswazy (May 25, 2007)

I have not had any problem like this ever. But I park my car outside (gotta love friends who need to store stuff in your garage) 
wish I could help you out. 
By the way, getting the rear diff fluid changed did help with the clunking. arty:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

mynameiswazy said:


> I have not had any problem like this ever. But I park my car outside (gotta love friends who need to store stuff in your garage)
> wish I could help you out.
> By the way, getting the rear diff fluid changed did help with the clunking. arty:


*Glad that helped!! :cheers *


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> ********UPDATE********
> 
> Tech says the smell is that of a burning clutch as if the clutch was "ridden". A full inspection shows nothing. HMMMMMMM.. I was with my son as he drove it and he drove it with great care. Oh well. No smell now.
> 
> Has anyone else had a clutch burning problem in the past that smelled like discribed? *


If it was the clutch, it should smell just like hot brakes. Not really an electrical smell, but more like what you smell when you are behind a truck coming down a steep grade. If it was driven with care, there is no logical reason the clutch would have heated up unless your son is inexperienced with manual transmissions and was slipping the clutch without knowing it. You have me stumped.


----------

